# modules complémentaires pour safari



## magicmimi (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il existe des modules complémentaires pour Safari ?
Je cherche en particulier pour interroger la mémoire cache. (comme cacheviewer pour firefox)

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe l'équivalent "about:cache" de firefox sur Safari ?

merci de vos réponses...

jm



Les logiciels "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle. Let's go !


----------

